# Crazy idea for a planted Betta tank...



## MacTech (Jun 12, 2004)

while i was doing my weekly water change, a crazy idea came to me....

bettas like heavily planted tanks like mine, and bettas come from rice paddies, so why not try...

creating a "rice paddy" planted tank, try to recreate their natural environment as much as possible

here's the question, how hard is it to grow rice and how well would it do as an aquarium plant, would a 10 gallon tank be too deep, would i have to lower the water level for the rice plants?


----------



## Bonsai (Jul 26, 2004)

I think that you're nuts but I'd also think that it'd be cool. Based on pics of people working the rice paddies ... the water was almost knee high so I reckon the 10g may be a bit small.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I think it is a clever idea! To be really authentic you might want to rethink the Betta and look at some more indigenous live bearers.

I am not sure what growing rice is going to be like. I believe Bonsai is right, it requires water deeper than a 10G will provide. I also believe rice grows rather tall.

Mike


----------



## xt87 (Jun 16, 2004)

When I go duck hunting.... we go to ponds that have lil rice plants. And the water is sumtimes only 7-8 inches deep. I think it might work. But the plant might get too big... I don't know. Sounds kinda kool.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Doesn't rice need to go through a flooding and draining phase?


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

I think it is a bit crazy, so I am all for it!


----------



## rustinj74 (Aug 18, 2004)

I have three betta tanks (each ~1.5 gal) with bamboo growing in them. I keep a few ghost shrimp and feeder guppies in them to scavange scraps. It looks pretty cool and is very low maintainance.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

The one thing I can see might hold up your idea is that rice requires a VERY rich soil. In Asia most rice paddies are fertilized with human waste. In other parts of the world different nutrients are used. But either way the soil is very rich and high in organic material.

Many Betta species are found in small puddles and holes. The predominant material found in these areas are dead leaves.


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

Instead of an aquarium, what about a good sized shallow tub with assorted southeast Asian bog plants? Any rice you'll be able to get a hold of is likely to be bred for yield and not a terribly good houseplant. 

I would be tempted to try the northern US wild rices (sure enough, XT87 has that MN tag--home of the best wild rice) but...10 gallons might not work out. And of course if you're going for authenticity, neartic plants won't be the right choice.

My betta lived in a potted plant in an indoor pond and he was the happiest betta. He had about 2-5 inches of water to the soil (depending on evaporation). He didn't spend all his time over the pot--I'm not that cruel. He swam over the entire 6'x2' oval of the pond, but the plant was HIS spot. Yeah, he died, but I'd had him for around 5 years which isn't bad for a petsmart betta.

ANYWAY, I had a point somewhere. O yeah. If the plants are potted, you can make "seasonal" adjustments to the water level, or simply raise the plants above the water level, without making mud. But again, not so well in 10 gallons. 

I think you need to do this project, though! Try the tub method. I think you need more surface area than a 10 gallon tank for a proper rice paddy/bog and depth is less important.


----------



## Stranger (Dec 2, 2003)

For those of you interested in a betta's natural habitat, check out this page. You'll be surprised. :icon_bigg 

Betta natural habitat; Rice paddies


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

I have a hard time thinking of a monocrop as a natural habitat....but I guess a highly selected crop is appropriate for a highly selected red/blue fish.


----------



## SCMurphy (Oct 21, 2003)

Is a rice paddy a 'natural habitat'?


----------



## Stranger (Dec 2, 2003)

SCMurphy said:


> Is a rice paddy a 'natural habitat'?


Let's just say 'habitat'. :hihi: That was the first page that came up when I ran a search on betta natural habitation. You have to admit that those rice paddies look more pleasing than the standard cups we're so used to seeing in our local fish stores.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> Is a rice paddy a 'natural habitat'?


My thoughts exactly Sean! I wonder how many Calico metallic Crown tails are swimming those paddies? :icon_conf 

Mike


----------



## Delicia (Oct 25, 2015)

No longer available. Site is up for sale.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Delicia said:


> No longer available. Site is up for sale.


Considering this thread was from 2004


----------

